# "The Life of Really!?!"



## Really!?! (Mar 8, 2018)

"The Life of Really!?!   ...........coming to the SocalSoccer Forum really soon!


----------



## BananaKick (Mar 14, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> "The Life of Really!?!   ...........coming to the SocalSoccer Forum really soon!


What about  " The Life of Cmon'  Man"..........coming soon!


----------



## Really!?! (Mar 17, 2018)

When you've been a very baaadddddd frog...........................


----------



## Really!?! (Mar 17, 2018)

And you have been asked to STOP!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 17, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> And you have been asked to STOP!


Sorry...I can read between the lines.  Please do explain.


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 3, 2018)

But instead of stopping, you were caught and went Allstar Rambo Frog, Striking out about 17 times at everyone standing in your way....


----------



## whatever (Apr 3, 2018)

there is no way that striker17 is goldenfjord


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 3, 2018)

whatever said:


> there is no way that striker17 is goldenfjord


You've been drinking too much Kool-Aid.

Be patient, the saga will continue if GoldenFjord wants it to ....


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 3, 2018)

You could have just stopped and apologized but you could not even manage this ^


----------



## coachsamy (Apr 3, 2018)

What kind of bullshitry is this?


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 3, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> What kind of bullshitry is this?


 The person I am talking to knows exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## swilly858 (Apr 3, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> View attachment 2270 But instead of stopping, you were caught and went Allstar Rambo Frog, Striking out about 17 times at everyone standing in your way....


Is this a forum for StarWars fans.....?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 3, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> View attachment 2273  The person I am talking to knows exactly what I am talking about.


Play nice everyone.....ahhh hell, have at it.


----------



## broshark (Apr 5, 2018)

name names or GTFO.


----------

